# Research Stop IsoSolut Reviews/Experience Please



## Ezskanken (Sep 30, 2012)

I know there are some big names that cliche for this company so I'm not really that concerned.  Just looking for more reviews on how well it worked for you and at what doses, as well as how much gear or what gear you were on.  Thank you!


----------

